# Samsung innovation.



## ChrisC (Jan 13, 2013)

Eat your heart out Apple, or should I say core. Lol! See what I did there. ;-) 

http://www.youmobile.org/blogs/entr...es-Photos-GALAXY-S-IV-Display-Revealed-Photos


----------



## Firky (Jan 13, 2013)

Skip to 2.14 pure ROFL

!


At the moment that isn't impressive but if they do the phone that folds out into a tablet, wow!

Still laughing at the Apple hipster in a cafe.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 13, 2013)

ChrisC said:


> Eat your heart out Apple, or should I say core. Lol! See what I did there. ;-)
> 
> http://www.youmobile.org/blogs/entr...es-Photos-GALAXY-S-IV-Display-Revealed-Photos


Well, if anything, Samsung will never be famous for script writing.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 13, 2013)

firky said:


> Still laughing at the Apple hipster in a cafe.


Samsung will get you laid for your phone lol


----------



## Firky (Jan 14, 2013)

All three people in that video would be put up against the wall. Probably none more so than the Samsung twat, smug fucker.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 14, 2013)

firky said:


> All three people in that video would be put up against the wall. Probably none more so than the Samsung twat, smug fucker.


12 hours to go from laughter, to pure cold hate


----------



## Firky (Jan 14, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> 12 hours to go from laughter, to pure cold hate


 


I watched it a second time!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 14, 2013)

A bent phone is innovation?


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2013)

It's a brilliant idea and opens up all sorts of possibilities. Being able to read messages displayed on the top edge of your phone (so you don't have to pull it out of your pocket) being just one of many.


----------



## Firky (Jan 15, 2013)

editor said:


> It's a brilliant idea and opens up all sorts of possibilities. Being able to read messages displayed on the top edge of your phone (so you don't have to pull it out of your pocket) being just one of many.


 
Although handy is it really that much effort to look at your phone? It's the ultimate symbol of decadence, "I can't even be bothered to move my hand to look at my phone!"

 A phone that is encapsulated on all sides by a screen would be cool. Like a chameleon.


----------



## pesh (Jan 15, 2013)

it would be damn cool. until you drop it, or put a protective case on it for when you do.


----------



## Firky (Jan 15, 2013)

Trying to clean finger prints off it would be like painting the Forth Bridge


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 15, 2013)

firky said:


> Although handy is it really that much effort to look at your phone? It's the ultimate symbol of decadence, "I can't even be bothered to move my hand to look at my phone!"
> 
> A phone that is encapsulated on all sides by a screen would be cool. Like a chameleon.


 
Mate Samsung could write 'New gadget' on some blokes cock and there'd be plenty of people willing to suck it. It's a stupid idea, and like many stupid idea it's a solution chasing a problem.


----------



## mack (Jan 15, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Mate Samsung could write 'New gadget' on some blokes cock and there'd be plenty of people willing to suck it. It's a stupid idea, and like many stupid idea it's a solution chasing a problem.


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2013)

Some of the people emphatically declaring that there's no interest or need for curved screens are going to look very silly indeed in the near future.

They'll probably end up with one anyway once their favourite phone manufacturer makes one.


----------



## elbows (Jan 15, 2013)

Its the foldable or fully rollable screens that I'm interested in, and I'm not betting on them coming to fruition in the near future. Therefore no wild 2013 predictions from me.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 15, 2013)

A phone that folds out into a tablet would be really useful.


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> A phone that folds out into a tablet would be really useful.


That's what Samsung has been showing off as well.  There's no reason why screens should always be rectangular flat things, so I for one welcome the new bendy future.


----------



## Firky (Jan 15, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> A phone that folds out into a tablet would be really useful.


 
That is what is in the video.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 15, 2013)

firky said:


> That is what is in the video.


Yes, I saw that firky, and I am saying it would be useful.


----------



## Firky (Jan 15, 2013)

I realised that after I posted


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 15, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Mate Samsung could write 'New gadget' on some blokes cock and there'd be plenty of people willing to suck it. It's a stupid idea, and like many stupid idea it's a solution chasing a problem.



Irony just ate itself   

I'm not aware of any Samsung brand fanbois. Just individual handset model fanbois. Two very different things, I'd argue.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 15, 2013)

ChrisFilter said:


> Irony just ate itself
> 
> I'm not aware of any Samsung brand fanbois. Just individual handset model fanbois. Two very different things, I'd argue.


 
Indeed. They don't seem to get the loyalty that some tech companies get.


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2013)

ChrisFilter said:


> Irony just ate itself
> 
> I'm not aware of any Samsung brand fanbois. Just individual handset model fanbois. Two very different things, I'd argue.


And some!


Global Stoner said:


> Indeed. They don't seem to get the loyalty that some tech companies get.


Or the high fiving weirdos.


----------



## pesh (Jan 15, 2013)

Or the irrational hatred


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2013)

pesh said:


> Or the irrational hatred


Breathe in... breathe out and let it all go. Share it with us and I'm sure you'll feel better.


----------



## elbows (Jan 15, 2013)

I will gush all over such products when they actually exist. I cannot do it before, because I dont know how many years I will have to wait before the foldable/rollable stuff actually works, or who will put it into a wonderful product. And I am not excited about the mildly bent product examples.


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2013)

Don't say 'mildly bent' again or I'll have to get a tissue.


----------



## pesh (Jan 16, 2013)

editor said:


> Breathe in... breathe out and let it all go. Share it with us and I'm sure you'll feel better.


It's not normally me getting all hot and bothered by what apple or anyone else are either releasing or getting away with that particular week.

But this is a thread about the worlds biggest mobile phone manufacturer releasing a twee promo video featuring a load of non existent products promoting the message 'Samsung will get your dick wet'

If apple had released this video you'd probably have broken your keyboard.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2013)

pesh said:


> It's not normally me getting all hot and bothered by what apple or anyone else are either releasing or getting away with that particular week.
> 
> But this is a thread about the worlds biggest mobile phone manufacturer releasing a twee promo video featuring a load of non existent products promoting the message 'Samsung will get your dick wet'
> 
> If apple had released this video you'd probably have broken your keyboard.


Please. You're going to cause yourself an injury with all this mad hyperbole.  

Sit yourself down and have another read of this thread. Read it carefully. There's no "irrational hatred," no one's getting moist dicks, and there's certainly no keyboards being smashed to pieces.

All that, sadly, is in your over active imagination, and the only person getting "hot and bothered" is you.


----------



## pesh (Jan 16, 2013)

Right-o 

As you were.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2013)

That's better. Now we can talk about the technology without all your nutty flapping. 

Back to the the screens: the biggest initial bonus should be its resistance to cracking.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 16, 2013)

It was a fucking terrible video though


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2013)

The video was awful. Dire.


----------



## Firky (Jan 16, 2013)

The video would be brilliant if it was satirical...


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2013)

Blimey. Samsung now ship more smartphones than Apple and Nokia _combined._

http://bgr.com/2013/01/25/samsung-q4-smartphone-shipments-306230/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 25, 2013)

Three rules to success:


Be first
Be better
Cheat
Reckon stealing comes under cheating, Samsung have done very well out of ripping off Apple and good luck to them. That thievery has made smartphones interesting again.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 25, 2013)

If I were to pick an adjective that describes the Apple/Samsung design snorefest it would not be "interesting".


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2013)

I see the Reality Distortion Field is alive and well here.


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> If I were to pick an adjective that describes the Apple/Samsung design snorefest it would not be "interesting".


Amen to that, but with Apple failing miserably in the courts everywhere outside of their own country, an end may to this miserable, innovation-sapping patent saga may be in sight.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 26, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Three rules to success:
> 
> 
> Be first
> ...



I'm not sure the first is true in Apple's case. They've never been first. I had an HTC touchscreen phone that looked a lot like an iPhone before the iPhone came out, and I had an mp3 player years before the ipod came out. Better sure, just not first.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 26, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> If I were to pick an adjective that describes the Apple/Samsung design snorefest it would not be "interesting".


 
Neither would I. That was sarcasm.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 26, 2013)

ChrisFilter said:


> I'm not sure the first is true in Apple's case. They've never been first. I had an HTC touchscreen phone that looked a lot like an iPhone before the iPhone came out, and I had an mp3 player years before the ipod came out. Better sure, just not first.


 
You only have to do one not all three, which is the point. Samsung clearly chose point three and did very well out of it. I doubt there's any business leader who isn't impressed with how well they got away with that one.


----------



## elbows (Jan 27, 2013)

editor said:


> I see the Reality Distortion Field is alive and well here.


 
Whats it done, bent the edges of the screen?


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2013)

elbows said:


> Whats it done, bent the edges of the screen?


It bends common sense and facts into the funnest, most amazing, biggest thing to happen ever, in the whole history of the world.


----------



## pesh (Jan 28, 2013)

this is the cute promo video Samsung and Apple should have made.


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2013)

pesh said:


> this is the cute promo video Samsung and Apple should have made.


I was waiting for the big political finale to that video and it just sort out of conked out ...into an advert.


----------

